# How much should I sell this for?



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm selling my prom dress, I know I am not going to get what I paid for it (which was $450 back in 2001) Its an OK looking dress, its not like, super in style but someone out there might like it, 

I'm planning on selling it on craigslist. but I am not exactly sure what to ask for it? I was Hoping maybe between $50- $100 dollars, but my expectations are high

Its in good shape except it needs to go to the cleaners because its pretty wrinkled from being in storage. 

Worst prom night EVER btw.. 

Heres a pic , if that helps.  
yeaahhh.. Its all black because I was going though.. "that" stage. lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 17, 2007)

Normally, I'd say $100, but since its from '01, I'd say between $50-$75. I mean, you only wore it once. Its beautiful...I'd buy it lol.

I want to do the same thing though. I only bought mine for $99 at promgirl.com I wish I could find a pic though. Good luck selling that dress girl


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 17, 2007)

^ i agree
its a good looking dress thought but i dont think you'd get any more than $75


----------



## Hilly (Oct 17, 2007)

I sold mine for $20 on ebay lol. Mine was from 2001 as well. It was just taking up space, so I sold is reasonably. 

Very cool dress btw


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh ebay is a good idea too


----------

